# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Kehittämishankkeet >  Kevennetty versio kutsuliikenteestä

## Joonas Pio

Tulipa tässä mieleeni idea kutsuliikenteen kevennetystä versiosta. Se ei liene uusi, mutta nykytekniikan ansiosta sitä voisi kehittää helpommaksi ja toimivammaksi.

Idea on lyhykäisyydessään seuraavanlainen: linjalla on kiinteä reitti, mutta siinä on poikkeamia, jotka toteutettaisiin kutsuliikenteenä. Mikäli matkustaja haluaa kutsuliikenteen alueelle, hän ilmoittaa siitä kuljettajalle. Halutessaan aloittaa matkansa kutsualueelta, matkustaja tilaa kyydin joko viestillä tai netissä. Tästä tulee ilmoitus kuljettajalle esim. jonkinlaisen näytön kautta. Tulevaisuudessa mm. HSL-alueen uudet lippukoneet mahdollistanevat tämän.

Kutsuliikennealue voisi kattaa esim. reitillä olevia pysäkkejä, joiden vuoksi joudutaan poikkeamaan varsinaiselta suoralta reitiltä, esim. e29T (poikkeama Röylässä). Toinen mahdollisuus on, että tietyt alueet olisivat kokonaan kutsuohjattuja, eli niillä ei olisi pysäkkejä ollenkaan, vaan bussi kulkisi teittyjä katuja, ja kyytiin voisi nousta niiden varrelta. Tällainen järjestely on käytössä ainakin joissakin Britannian kaupungeissa. Poikkeamat olisi huomioitu aikataulussa niin, ettei bussi kulje kummassakaan ääripään tilanteessa (eli ei kutsuja/paljon kutsuja) kauheasti aikataulusta poikkeavasti. Tämä tosin on idea suurin ongelma, eli poikkeamat eivät voi olla pitkiä, koska aikataulu sekottuisi muuten liikaa.

Kevennetyn kutsuversion merkittävin etuus kutsuttaviin palvelulinjoihin on se, että tilauksen voi tehdä nopeammalla varoitusajalla (esim. ennen edellistä välipistepysäkkiä/noustessa bussiin), sekä suorempi reitti. Kutsuplussaan verrattaessa etuna taas on kiinteämpi reitti -> ennustettavampi matka-aika sekä tavallisen joukkoliikennematkan hinta. Tämän vuoksi palvelusta tulisi myös kustannustehokkaampaa. Tavallisten linjojen eri versioihin verrattuna etuna on mahdollisuus päästä haluamaansa, kutsualueella olevaan, paikkaan joka vuorolla.

Haluaisin kuulla mitä muut ajattelevat tästä? Olisiko tämä toimiva tietyissä paikoissa vai rajoittaako aikataulusidonnaisuus liikaa? Ja kertokaa ihmeessä, jos tätä on jo käsitelty jossain laajemmin.

----------


## Bussipoika

Muistaakseni tälläistä on kokeiltu jo HSL-alueella, nimittäin Kauniaisten palvelulinja P50 pystyi poikkeamaan 200 metriä pääreitiltä. Onko muistikuvani oikea?

----------

